# 1911-22 Mags



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

Anyone making mags for the Sig 1911-22? I've been checking around and haven't seen any aftermarket mags availible. The ones from Sig are like $50...It's a freakin .22! I just bought 3 full size M&P mags for $30 each...

The gun is made by GSG. Those mags should work right? $28 each...


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I got 4 GSG mags for $29.95 each and they are exactly the same as the Sig. Except for the logo on the bottom.

My gun is a Sig Sauer.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

I kinda figured they would be the same, ive just been holding off buying them until i heard if they will 100% work...I'll add a few of those tomy next CTD order. Thanks. 

on a side note, what kind of ammo do you run though your gun? I've been using American Eagle and Blazer...I lose about 1 round per 50 to miss fire and 2 or 3 jams. Is it my ammo, or the gun? I've heard that it may jam with a fully loaded mag and to try loading only 9 instead..You have any issues?


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

I shoot mostly CCI MiniMags. Just for a little more pop and flash I will shoot a box of Velocitors or Stingers. I tried Blazers and they worked good too.

The first time I shot the gun I had a few FTFs, usually the 3rd or 4th round in each mag. I shot a bit of Ballistol in them and that seems have worked.

Also, sometimes the hollow points will misfeed, but that may have been part of the magazine break in, too.


----------



## mcLovin029 (May 2, 2012)

Good to hear...Most .22's are finiky...Not really concerend now. 
Now I just have to find some place with those mags..They seem to be a hot item and people are all out. 
Thanks for your help


----------

